# Maybe a long distance fix...



## richardtallent

On a whim while considering the plight of our friends here paying long distance for nightly downloads and using up their line while they have broadband access, I thought of an idea: why not do the following:


1. configure your computer (Win98, 2k, and Linux support this I believe) as a dialup server which hands out a NAT address to incoming call on your now-gathering-dust modem. Make sure there is no username or password required. Have it auto-reset the PPP connection (but not the modem) on 10 minutes idle.


2. configure the computer modem to connect without requiring a ring voltage (can't remember from my BBS days if this entails using the &L1 leased line parameter, ATA, ATH1 for off-hook, or somthing else).


3. Hack the Replay to change the modem init string to disable dialtone detection (X0).


4. Connect the computer and Replay *directly* together (i.e., not through the phone line).


Now, the Replay dials the computer (the computer ignores the dial tones), they negotiate, and the Replay's traffic is routed through the broadband connection.


If rings and dialtones are needed to make this work right, or if hacking the modem init string is too difficult, you could also use a phone line simulator. Viking Electronics ( www.vikingelectronics.com ) makes one that may do the trick (no pricing on their web site, just found it on a web search). You could also modify a circuit like the one at http://www.hotspot.freeserve.co.uk/H...S/tlsframe.htm (intended for UK POTS, not US).


----------



## Serra

Good idea. I would like to see if someone can make this work. However, doing it without hacking the Replay would be nice.


----------



## Scyber

Just a bump for this thread in case anyone technical would be able to do this. This would be absolutely awesome it would allow me to dump my local phone company (the only reason I have one is b/c of the replay) and rely solely on my cell phone.



Scyber


----------



## ReplayBen

Quote:

Originally posted by richardtallent:
*3. Hack the Replay to change the modem init string to disable dialtone detection (X0).*
No need to "hack" the modem init string... pressing ZONES while viewing the Dialing Prefix screen during Setup gets you to the undocumented Modem Settings screen which allows you to set *Wait for dial tone* (Yes/No), and *Dial using* (Tone/Pulse).


Ben.


----------



## japi

ReplayBen is COOL!


Given that this process would eliminate dial-up connect fees, I can understand why somebody "in the know" would give us a hint.


Thanks!


Ed


----------



## Amazingly Smooth

I don't have anything new to add to the technical details, but if this is accomplished I can get rid of my home phone line.


Cheers


------------------

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ReplayTV -- The only one that had firewire...


----------



## PRMan

Quote:

Originally posted by ReplayBen:
*No need to "hack" the modem init string... pressing ZONES while viewing the Dialing Prefix screen during Setup gets you to the undocumented Modem Settings screen which allows you to set Wait for dial tone (Yes/No), and Dial using (Tone/Pulse).


Ben.

*
Thank you, Ben. I now hate our phone company voice mail system much less than I used to.



------------------

PRMan


----------



## Space

When you connect modem to modem, I don't think you can get 56K connections, can you? I think you are limited to 33.6K.


Not that this is a big deal, just curious.


Space


----------



## toots

Pull this one off, Sean, and post instructions here and you will be well-loved indeed.


Still feel like a schmuck letting those boxes dial in every night when I have a perfectly good cablemodem.


'Course, that would mean having to leave a 'pute powered up to handle the PPP connection...


If only someone made a PPP/modem server that would plug directly into an ethernet hub... Yeah, I know, someone probably does, and it probably costs more than a ReplayTV.


----------



## karog

Quote:

Originally posted by seanriddle:
*I'm not sure- part of the 56K issue is the number of D/A converters in the connection, and there would be zero in this case. I had a USR ISDN modem that I could connect to with a 56K modem at >33.6K, but I'm not sure if 2 standard modems will or not. I guess I'll find out http://www.avsforum.com/ubb/smile.gif *
Two pc modems will not connect to each other at 56K. Your standard 56K modem can only receive 56K and send 33K. So talking to each other will be constrained by both sides send limit which is 33K.


----------



## richardtallent

The modem speed is a non-issue... I think my 2020 only has a 33.6kbps modem anyway.


----------



## l8er

Anyone making any progress with this yet?

Just curious.


-Gary


----------



## SystemsGuy

Ok - So I can make my Replay dial my Linux box over my second phone line without a whole lot of work. Setting up Linux to authenticate and serve an IP was not too bad either. TACACS authentication helped with the account name issues so I didn't have to hack the Replay - probably a better solution there somewhere, but I just wanted to get this portion working.


Now - let's get the damn phone lines out of the mix. Anyone out there with any telco experience that can help? I have a "line simulator" in one of the labs at work that should be able to do it, but it's probably a huge investment - serious overkill. I looked at the UK link earlier, and that is more complicated that I want to mess with at this point - I'm looking for a solution that will not require me to breadboard - idealy something cheap and off the shelf.


Lastly, any of the Replay guys want to get involved? I *love* my toy, and would rather have this as a blessed solution - or at least not create too much trouble...



Regards,

jld


ps. Anyone who uses w2k pro as a RAS server, drop me a line - I'd like to see if you can duplicate this without Linux.


----------



## Scyber

Just a bump and a request whether any progress has been made here. If I had the time I would be working on it too.


Scyber


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally posted by seanriddle:
*Just got back from Radio Shack. I've got a shoebox of resistors, but no 560 ohm 1/2 W.... I'll keep you posted.
*
Any luck yet, Sean?


-Gary


----------



## FlipFlop

There is a circuit diagram for a fairly complete telephone line simulator here:

http://www.hotspot.freeserve.co.uk/H...TLS/lsdiag.htm


----------



## karog

Quote:

Originally posted by seanriddle:
*I'm going to order the ring down unit from Jameco so I don't sit idle trying to get this circuit to work. If I do get it working, I'll post the Jameco unit for sale here.*
You might consider ordering it direct from the http://www.camblab.com folks. There seem to be 3 different units and the middle one might be best. Read their pdf files to learn more about the differences.


----------



## FlipFlop

Quote:

Originally posted by seanriddle:
*Yeah, I actually found that one yesterday when I ran into a snag. There are a couple of problems- it does a lot more (and therefore is much more complicated) than needed for this project, and it was designed for the UK. The difficulty there is that ringing voltage is brought in on a seperate 3rd wire, unlike the US where it is AC superimposed on the DC battery voltage.
*
The 3rd wire is just cap-coupled to the 2nd wire to provide the separate ring signal. If you just leave off the 3rd wire that circuit should work in the US as well.

Quote:

*

Can any EEs out there give me a hand? I read that you can detect off-hook by the changing impedence, but I don't know how to build that circuit. The UK circuit detects the increased current when the phone goes off-hook- is that a good way to do things?
*
Phone lines are typically 20V with no load (this is from memory so these numbers probably aren't quite right, but the concept still holds). When off-hook they place the equivalent of a 1kohm load, and the voltage drops to 6V. The following circuit should be able to detect this change.


The 12V supply with the 1k resistor would be the voltage supply for the phone circuit. When on-hook (no load on the phone line) the 12V supply will turn on the transistor. When off-hook (phone line gives 1k load) the line voltage drops to 6V (below the zener voltage), and the transistor turns off.

Code:


Code:


12V
     ---
      |
      <
      >  1k
      <                       o  Pick-up detect
      |                       |
      |   100k   7V zener    |/
 o----+---/\\/\\/----|<|---+---|  NPN
                         |   |\\
phone                    >    |
line                  1M <    |
                         |    |
 o-----------------------+----+


----------



## FlipFlop

Quote:

Originally posted by seanriddle:
*I can detect off-hook when I'm not ringing the phone, using a couple of zener diodes. When I am ringing the phone, I send ~60VAC to it, so I use a relay to switch out my circuit and switch in the AC. That's where my problem is, since now my circuit isn't there to detect off-hook- and if it was still connected, wouldn't the AC screw things up?
*
OK, I see where you are going. Since you can detect the off-hook condition when not ringing, the problem is that you need to stop the ring signal immediately after the phone goes off-hook, instead of waiting for the 2 second ring to complete. This makes sense both because you want a quick answer, and you don't want to drive an off-hook device with a 60V ring signal.


If you make a circuit that senses an increase in current during the ring pulse, and use this signal to immediately turn off the ring pulse relay, then your other detection circuit will be able to detect the off-hook condition and complete the connection cycle.


You can pass the 50VAC source through a resistor before it connects to the phone line. Then half-wave rectify the voltage on the phone line to get the peak value, and compare that peak value against a threshold. When the ringing phone is on-hook (high impedance) the peak value will be 60V. When the ringing phone is off-hook (1kohm impedance) then the peak value will be about half of that, depending on your choice of resistors.

Code:


Code:


+------------o to phone line through ring relay
              |
              |                                      o off-hook detect
              |                 30V                  |
        1k    |  diode         zener               |/
o------/\\/\\/--+--|>|-----+----+--|<|---/\\/\\/--+----|  NPN
50VAC                    |    |               |    |\\
ring                    ===   <               <      |
signal                   |    >               >      |
                         |    |               |      |
o------------------------+----+---------------+------+

If the peak voltage on the phone line is >30V (zener value) then the transistor will turn on. As soon as the phone line picks up and draws enough current to drop the voltage below 30V, the transistor will turn off.


Tie the off-hook detect to whatever you have enabling the ring relay so that when this transistor turns off, the ring relay cycle gets reset to the between-rings state.


----------



## SystemsGuy

Just got my hands on both the Standard and Economy Cambridge units, and they work great. The primary difference between the two is the ability to use a DC power source on the Standard unit. The economy unit also does not have integrated RJ11 connectors on it, just screw-downs. I'll probably end up keeping the economy unit - thanks to RJS for the evals!


That said, assuming that you had your replay connected to a pc via the Cambridge unit, you now have the ability to ring the modem on the PC when the Replay goes off-hook.


I configured a Linux box to act as a PPP server, and added the account name and password that are used by my unit to connect to Replay. This linux box is connected to a "private network" that lives on my side of a cable modem. I serve a DHCP address, with DNS and Gateway info to the PPP connection.


This configuration seems to work perfectly - the only hitch is that I am unable to duplicate this with W2Kpro due to account name issues - as SR pointed out earlier, the account name Replay uses is one character too long to use with windows - there is a workaround on W2Kserver with IAS, but that is a extreme solution IMHO. Hacking your replay to change this works, but then any hacking on your replay is "At your own risk" ;-)


If anyone knows of PPP server software that runs on Windows but allows for non-windows authentication, let me know - I'd be interested in seeing if it would work.


SO - if you are willing to spend the $80US on the Cambridge hardware, and setup a Linux box as a ppp server, you can ditch your phone connection and avoid LD charges.


----------



## FlipFlop

Quote:

Originally posted by SystemsGuy:
*I configured a Linux box to act as a PPP server, and added the account name and password that are used by my unit to connect to Replay. This linux box is connected to a "private network" that lives on my side of a cable modem. I serve a DHCP address, with DNS and Gateway info to the PPP connection.


This configuration seems to work perfectly - the only hitch is that I am unable to duplicate this with W2Kpro due to account name issues - as SR pointed out earlier, the account name Replay uses is one character too long to use with windows - there is a workaround on W2Kserver with IAS, but that is a extreme solution IMHO. Hacking your replay to change this works, but then any hacking on your replay is "At your own risk" ;-)
*
You can configure Linux to accept any incoming connection without asking for authentication, in which case you don't need to know the username/password that the ReplayTV is using.


I wonder if there is a way to configure W2K to do the same?


----------



## SystemsGuy

Thought about that on the linux side, but was not able to get it to work - I'm not a Linux PPP expert by any measure, so it may have been my inexperience that created the problems.


I looked into the W2K issue in greater detail, and the only references to un-authenticated connections require enabling the guest account - not sure how that works, and I really don't like the implication of having the guest account enabled on w2k - not sure how to do a "only allow from PPP" type of security arrangement. Worth testing, though - may borrow some time to try that tomorrow.


----------



## FlipFlop

SystemsGuy:


I'll have to double-check tonight, but I think you just need to add the "noauth" option to the /etc/ppp/options file. I used the following configuration:


/etc/ppp/options
Code:


Code:


/dev/modem
persist
holdoff 0
connect "/usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/ppp/answer"
noauth
crtscts
lock
192.168.0.20:192.168.0.21
proxyarp
debug

/etc/ppp/answer
Code:


Code:


ABORT 'NO CARRIER' ABORT ERROR
TIMEOUT 3600 RING ATA TIMEOUT 60 CONNECT


----------



## toots

On a semi related note...


My ex- used to have a really neat curie point temperature controled soldering iron that I really grew attached to. Unfortunately, he got custody.


Any suggestions as to where I can find myself a really decent iron?


----------



## SystemsGuy

Sean - for w2kpro...



From a command prompt, run "netsh"

Change aspect to "RAS" - type "ras"

Enable logging - "set tracing * enabled"


This will create a directory under %sysroot% called "traceing". The log files are pretty descriptively named, there is one for PPP called "ppp.log". It is probably worth looking at the RASPAP and RASAUTH also.


This is a resource hungry command, so you probably want to disable the logging when you are done - use "set traceing * disabled" to do so.


----------



## Amazingly Smooth

Once you are connected to the PC, can you access the ReplayTV service over the web? Or do we have to have our own data piped into the Replay?


Cheers


------------------

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ReplayTV -- The only one that had firewire...


----------



## betelgeuze

OK, I get how to set up the linux box, and how to connect the PC to the Replay with the Quiklink Private Wire from Cambridge Electronics (economy version). My question is: How do you get the [email protected] and password for my particular Replay? Also since I have never used linux before except for a couple of days of screwing around with Redhat a couple years ago, what version would you recomend? I already have a Win2k Pro dial-up server but that won't work without hacking the player (to shorten the userid), something I would like to avoid until the warrenty is up.

Thanks in advance,

Corey


----------



## SystemsGuy

My setup is RedHat 7.0, with 2.2.x kernel. I can't tell you an exact list of installed software that you would need to add to a "standard" 7.0 install - if such a beast exists - but i can tell you a couple of packages that I used..


1] pppd - you need this to support your dial in connection to the box. There is an excellent FAQ floating around - search on the Redhat site. You will need to specify a couple of DNS servers.


2] mgetty - tty (serial) line handler for modems. Used to make the modem answer, and to start the pppd deamon on the modem port. Look at the options in the man page, as you need to configure you modem to answer on the 5th or 6th ring to give the replay time to dial the number - the Quicklink will start ringing as soon as the line goes off-hook. I think it's the "-n" option, I'm not in front of my box at the moment.


3] If you are going to use private address space, you will need to setup ipchains to do IP MASQ, and turn off IP fragmentation and turn on port forwarding in the kernel.


The first two are "must haves". I was lucky in that I had my laptop to use to debug the setup before I tried to use the replay. If your service provider limits the number of IP addresses you can use, you will need to set up ipchains to do IP Masquarading. Again, I use linux to firewall / NAT my home network since RoadRunner charges for each address. This is working flawlessly with the Replay - I serve it a private address and it works fine.


The debug commands for the pppd daemon will allow you to capture the username and password that your Replay uses - do everyone a favor and don't abuse / post this info in a public forum - no need to irritate Replay. There is an option "noauth" option for pppd that others on the forum have used to avoid this issue completely, but I've not had any success with it - i suspect that my efforts to lock down the box have created a problem here.


If you are new to Linux, this is not the most trivial task to attempt as a first effort. I am in the process of putting together a step by step set of instructions, but it will not be finished before the weekend.


My advice would be to get the Linux box up and running and on the network first. This is actually pretty easy now with the graphical interface RedHat provides. Last time I built a box from scratch, I used the FTP install and was up and running in less than an hour. If you have non-standard or PnP hardware, this can lead to problems - my box is pretty straightforward - biggest problem I had was taking an old USR PnP modem and finding the manual to set the jumpers to non-PnP. Having a 3Com network card makes the networking a lot easier..


Good luck - It's been a long day, so if this makes no sense, hopefully I'll catch and edit it tomorrow!


----------



## betelgeuze

Rumor had it that it was possible to increase the allowable user ID's for win2k dialup, or that there was a way to configure it to let any user connect. Does anyone know anything about how to do this? A friend said that both 'should' be possible with win2k advanced server. (My linux box really doesn't like Red Hat 7.0 for some reason but runs perfectly with win2k so I'd like to stick with win2k if possible)

Thanks,

Corey


----------



## SystemsGuy

Quote:

Originally posted by betelgeuze:
*Rumor had it that it was possible to increase the allowable user ID's for win2k dialup, or that there was a way to configure it to let any user connect. Does anyone know anything about how to do this? A friend said that both 'should' be possible with win2k advanced server. (My linux box really doesn't like Red Hat 7.0 for some reason but runs perfectly with win2k so I'd like to stick with win2k if possible)

Thanks,

Corey*
Corey -

It is possible to make it work without hacking your replay userid *if* you use Win2K Server with the Advanced RAS services installed. There are a number of issues with this as a solution, namely the complexity of setting this up, and the cost if you do it legally.


If you want to go ahead and set this up, send me an private message, and I'll send you the details. Also, I *do not* have a copy of W2K server.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally posted by SystemsGuy:
*

I do not have a copy of W2K server.*
I have access to W2k server and advanced server if

that's any help, plus I now have the QuickLink

phone device as well. If I can help, let me know.


-Gary


----------



## betelgeuze

Gary,

Do you have the Replay set up with the quiklink to dial into Windows 2000? If so, what are the steps required to set it up? Thanks,

Corey


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally posted by betelgeuze:
*Gary,

Do you have the Replay set up with the quiklink to dial into Windows 2000?*
No, sorry, I'm just getting ready to be able to, and offering

my access to Windows 2000 server or advanced server for testing.

I think SystemsGuy has it working on Linux, and may know how

to get it working in Windows 2000.


-Gary


----------



## SystemsGuy

l8er - Yeah, it's working flawlessly with Linux, and in "hacked mode" (shortened UID) with W2K pro. I've tested it with W2K advanced server w/SteelBelted Radius, and while it works that's not a "practical" solution in my mind. The use of MS Advanced RAS instead of SBR should also work, but the SBR configuration was what we had in the lab when I was playing with it.


Lately I've been trying to play around with panels, the O/S, and filesystem. Trying to find the time to "play" when I have all those shows just waiting for my spare time is more of a challenge that I thought!


----------



## betelgeuze

So how do you hack the user id? Does it require a mastery of linux? Win 2k advanced server is installing right now so hopefully I will be able to get that to run but if not I will try to hack the user id. Any hints on how to go about this would be apreciated.

Thank,

Corey


----------



## SystemsGuy

Quote:

Originally posted by betelgeuze:
*So how do you hack the user id? Does it require a mastery of linux? Win 2k advanced server is installing right now so hopefully I will be able to get that to run but if not I will try to hack the user id. Any hints on how to go about this would be apreciated.

Thank,

Corey*
No mastery of linux required, but a bit of Unix knowledge is helpful. It does require -


1] You have physical access to the filesystem on the Replay disk, which at the moment means voiding the warrenty, opening the box, and taking the drive out. You will have to modify the filesystem (extract, edit, write) a file, and then re-write the filesystem to your replay drive. *All the warnings about doing this are serious! I trashed a number of images/drives doing this. Search for "toots" for more info on having a good backup, and not messing with the original drive! ;-)*


2] You properly configure your access o/s (linux, w2k, whatever) to properly serve a DHCP address with DNS and gateway info, and to handle an incoming ppp connection. Authentication is PAP, and you will either need to configure no authentication access on the OS (works with Linux, I could not make it work on W2K) or to debug the account name and password your replay is using and and create an associated account. With W2K, make sure this account has "dial up access" rights - I forget the exact name MMC uses for this.


3] "Ringback" unit to allow private wire connection and ring signal from the Replay modem to the PC modem - search for "quicklink" for more info.



As you can see, at this point in time it is not trivial to do this if you have to hack the username - reading the FAQ and spending some time reading the posts in this forum will be very helpful. If you don't have a pressing need to do this, probably not a bad idea to wait a bit, as there may be an easier way to accomplish this in the near future thanks to SR's efforts.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally posted by SystemsGuy:
*l8er - Yeah, it's working flawlessly with Linux*
Now if somebody could post a step-by-step on exactly how it's done in Linux I'd be set. I know enough about Linux to get it booting and connecting to the Internet and I'm a quick learner (most of the time <g> ).

Thanks.


-Gary


----------



## FlipFlop

Quote:

Originally posted by l8er:
*Now if somebody could post a step-by-step on exactly how it's done in Linux I'd be set*
I'm doing this from memory, so there are no guarantees that everything listed below is correct, but I think most of the details are correct. If it doesn't work as advertised, post a correction, and I'll fix the procedure.


First you must have Linux installed, working with your modem and have it configured to access your internet connection (DSL or cable, typically through an ethernet card). Also, connect your ReplayTV to your computer's modem using a telephone line simulator which creates the appropriate dial tone and ring signals.


Also, make sure you have the IP forwarding option compiled into your kernel. I think the standard RedHat kernels have this built in, but if not, you will have to rebuild your kernel. The way to check if this option is available is to check if /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward exists.


1) Set up a symbolic link from /dev/modem to whatever serial port your modem is on.

ln -s /dev/ttyS2 /dev/modem


2) Enable IP forwarding using the command:

echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward


3) Set the default forwarding/input/output rules to ACCEPT. (This may create security holes, so if you are using ipchains as a firewall, you will have to make sure you create appropriate rules to allow forwarding between PPP and DSL.)

ipchains -P input ACCEPT

ipchains -P output ACCEPT

ipchains -P forward ACCEPT


4) Create the pppd configuration files:

/etc/ppp/options
Code:


Code:


/dev/modem
persist
holdoff 0
connect "/usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/ppp/answer"
noauth
crtscts
lock
192.168.0.20:192.168.0.21
proxyarp
debug

/etc/ppp/answer
Code:


Code:


ABORT 'NO CARRIER'
ABORT ERROR
TIMEOUT 3600
RING ATA
TIMEOUT 60
CONNECT

5) Make the following setting in /etc/syslog.conf to make all pppd messages (local2) go to the /var/log/daemon file to help with debugging. After making this change, restart the syslogd daemon.


daemon.info;local2.* /var/log/daemon


6) Start up pppd

/usr/sbin/pppd


7) Force your ReplayTV to dial in. It doesn't matter what phone number you use on the ReplayTV. Check the /var/log/daemon file for details if things aren't working.


----------



## richardtallent

I don't know if it will work at all, but there is a Linux emulator ( http://line.sourceforge.net/ ) under development that can run unmodified Linux binaries.


----------



## Waltman

So how is this working out for those of you who have tried this? I've been considering getting rid of my land-line and save myself the $20 a month.


----------



## halljb

Great work Sean! I'm definitely interested in your Win2k program!


Brian


----------



## jptsetme

Quote:

Originally posted by seanriddle:
*I'm also about 1/2 way through a program that will let you do it with no hacks on Windows 95, 98, NT, 2K and ME.


Sean*
Oh, man... This would be about the coolest thing since my 2020 turned into a 2080!


Count me among the many interested in this hack (and thanks for the work you're putting into it)!


--Joe


----------



## Waltman

Am I reading this right? You're halfway thru a program for win 98 that wont require hacking the replay box. And win98 will answer the "call" from my 3060 and connect to replay for downloading tv programming. I wont need to run win2k or boot my machine to linux before going to bed.


Is all of the above correct?


This is pretty awesome work here, Sean. Nice job!


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally posted by seanriddle:
*I'm also about 1/2 way through a program that will let you do it with no hacks on Windows 95, 98, NT, 2K and ME.*
Sean,


If you need anything tested on Win2k, let me know.


-Gary


----------



## Amazingly Smooth

I appreciate the work being done here. I for one believe that this is yet another place that ReplayTV could offer an enhancement. With this ReplayTV could open up the call times and frequency. If we aren't using the dial-up network it should cost much less. I'd like to hear Replay's response to this.


Cheers


------------------

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ReplayTV -- The only one that had firewire...


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally posted by seanriddle:
*I'm also about 1/2 way through a program that will let you do it with no hacks on Windows 95, 98, NT, 2K and ME.*
Sean...


Any progress on this yet? Thanks.


-Gary


----------



## peterd

Line simulators?

Homebrew circuits?


Doesn't everyone have a phone switch installed in their attic? http://www.avsforum.com/ubb/wink.gif 


------------------

Peter


"I tried Tivo, and _wanted_ to love it." 

But ReplayTV *rules*!


----------



## spic

Quote:

Originally posted by MarcP:
*Any thoughts?

--Marc*
Well, if it was me, I'd just take it to a friend's house and try it from there. Provided they had better phone lines. It's a local call, right?

-****


----------



## betelgeuze

Sean,

Any progress on the software for windows based computers to act as a server? Let us know if you need any help, coding/testing...

Later,

Corey


----------



## RandyHarris

Here's a Project Telephone Line Simulator:

http://www.hotspot.freeserve.co.uk/H...S/tlsframe.htm 


------------------


---------------

Randy Harris

[email protected]


----------



## Scyber

Will this work for a telephone line simulator?

http://www.jechtech.com/linkit.htm 


it seems to be on the cheaper end for line simulators ($99). I wanted to start to experiment with this dialing and wanted to see what parts I should get.


Scyber


----------



## l8er

Bump.


----------



## asinshesq

Just a bump to ask whether there has been any progress on the win98 version of this fabulous hack. Also, Sean (or anyone else), do you think there is any prospect for hacking the box to tell it to dial into your pc more frequently than once a day; if you could do this, then wihle traveling you could use your laptop to tie into the myreplaytv service and schedule something to record that same night.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally posted by seanriddle:
*I have made progress on my Windows net connect software. Hopefully I can get a test version out to interested parties within a week.*
Above was from over a month ago, any progress on Win2k? I was unsuccessful in getting the Linux script to work. Thanks.


-Gary


----------



## DBordello

Come on people, don't let this die. It was a great idea. Any news on win2k or was it dropped?


----------



## ijprest

Anyone out there analyzed the net traffic the Replay makes once it connects?


As I posted several months ago, my current project is provide full Channel Guide functionality for my Replay units in Canada. I've logged and analyzed the HTTP traffic on two units for several months. I can strip channel-guide info from a web site, dump it into a database, and feed it to the Replay during the nightly connection. The process is far from automated, but it works pretty well.


It has been known for a long time that the ReplayTV uses HTTP to communicate with the servers (this goes all the way back to lostboy). I normally only simulate those portions responsible for the channel guide, but I've noticed that if I sever my network connection and try to completely simulate the Replay server, there's a 3-4 minute delay before any HTTP traffic begins.


My current belief is that the Replay unit is trying to make a non-HTTP connection to the Replay servers (perhaps to set the clock?) and that the connection takes a while to time out. Has anyone analyzed the net traffic the Replay makes once it connects to see if this is the case?


Thanks,


----------



## SystemsGuy

Quote:

Originally posted by ijprest:
*Anyone out there analyzed the net traffic the Replay makes once it connects?


As I posted several months ago, my current project is provide full Channel Guide functionality for my Replay units in Canada. I've logged and analyzed the HTTP traffic on two units for several months. I can strip channel-guide info from a web site, dump it into a database, and feed it to the Replay during the nightly connection. The process is far from automated, but it works pretty well.


It has been known for a long time that the ReplayTV uses HTTP to communicate with the servers (this goes all the way back to lostboy). I normally only simulate those portions responsible for the channel guide, but I've noticed that if I sever my network connection and try to completely simulate the Replay server, there's a 3-4 minute delay before any HTTP traffic begins.


My current belief is that the Replay unit is trying to make a non-HTTP connection to the Replay servers (perhaps to set the clock?) and that the connection takes a while to time out. Has anyone analyzed the net traffic the Replay makes once it connects to see if this is the case?


Thanks,
*
I have a number of tcpdump files of the sessions, and I seem to remember that there was a ntp request at the begining of the session. I'll restore the files on Monday and take a look.


I've moved to a different project at work, and have spent no time at home, so I've not been playing with my Replay as much as I'd like. That said, I *really* enjoy returning home after two weeks on the road and having my shows all ready to go. Only problem I've run into is when RoadRunner went down and my Linux box didn't properly re-lease an ip - fortunately, I got home just as the last of the channel guide data expired.


----------



## SystemsGuy

Well, got luckly and dug up an old capture file. This is from well before the software upgrade, so it may be out of date... Not sure how good this is going to look..
No. Time Source Destination Protocol Info

1 0.000000 ns1.texas.rr.com 192.168.0.21 DNS Standard query response A 64.124.73.108 A 64.124.80.19 A 64.124.73.105 A 64.124.80.10 A 63.240.26.134

2 0.201122 192.168.0.21 rns.replaytv.net TCP 5000 > http [SYN] Seq=224738592 Ack=0 Win=0 Len=0

3 0.377622 rns.replaytv.net 192.168.0.21 TCP http > 5000 [SYN, ACK] Seq=1707670962 Ack=224738593 Win=9112 Len=0

4 0.501122 192.168.0.21 rns.replaytv.net TCP 5000 > http [ACK] Seq=224738593 Ack=1707670963 Win=4380 Len=0

5 0.511126 192.168.0.21 rns.replaytv.net HTTP GET

6 0.743763 rns.replaytv.net 192.168.0.21 TCP http > 5000 [ACK] Seq=1707670963 Ack=224738597 Win=9112 Len=0

7 0.941126 192.168.0.21 rns.replaytv.net HTTP Continuation

8 1.122244 rns.replaytv.net 192.168.0.21 HTTP HTTP/1.1 200 OK

9 1.331124 192.168.0.21 rns.replaytv.net TCP 5000 > http [ACK] Seq=224738834 Ack=1707671108 Win=4235 Len=0

10 1.371118 192.168.0.21 rns.replaytv.net HTTP GET

11 1.546515 rns.replaytv.net 192.168.0.21 TCP http > 5000 [ACK] Seq=1707671108 Ack=224738838 Win=9112 Len=0

12 1.751124 192.168.0.21 rns.replaytv.net HTTP Continuation

13 1.925454 rns.replaytv.net 192.168.0.21 HTTP HTTP/1.1 304 Not Modified

14 2.121123 192.168.0.21 ns1.texas.rr.com DNS Standard query A ntp-rns.replaytv.net

15 2.141123 192.168.0.21 rns.replaytv.net TCP 5000 > http [ACK] Seq=224739143 Ack=1707671263 Win=4080 Len=0

16 2.255219 ns1.texas.rr.com 192.168.0.21 DNS Standard query response A 63.240.26.164 A 64.124.73.105 A 64.124.80.10 A 63.240.26.134

17 2.451121 192.168.0.21 ntp-rns.replaytv.net NTP NTP

18 2.559066 ntp-rns.replaytv.net 192.168.0.21 NTP NTP

19 2.701125 192.168.0.21 ntp-rns.replaytv.net NTP NTP

20 2.987861 ntp-rns.replaytv.net 192.168.0.21 NTP NTP

21 3.121124 192.168.0.21 ntp-rns.replaytv.net NTP NTP

22 3.209463 ntp-rns.replaytv.net 192.168.0.21 NTP NTP

23 3.351118 192.168.0.21 ntp-rns.replaytv.net NTP NTP

24 3.400109 ntp-rns.replaytv.net 192.168.0.21 NTP NTP

25 3.531128 192.168.0.21 ntp-rns.replaytv.net NTP NTP

26 3.593687 ntp-rns.replaytv.net 192.168.0.21 NTP NTP

27 3.841126 192.168.0.21 rns.replaytv.net HTTP GET

28 4.087102 rns.replaytv.net 192.168.0.21 TCP http > 5000 [ACK] Seq=1707671263 Ack=224739147 Win=9112 Len=0


Textf>[size=-2]Texts>


[This message has been edited by SystemsGuy (edited 06-03-2001).]


----------



## ijprest

Quote:

Originally posted by SystemsGuy:
*I have a number of tcpdump files of the sessions, and I seem to remember that there was a ntp request at the begining of the session.
*
Ahhh... beautiful. I expected it had something to do with the clock---it was obvious that it wasn't getting the time from *my* computer---but it's nice to have it confirmed.


I guess it's time I learned the NTP protocol, eh?


----------



## xenu

Sean,


Maybe I missed it, but did you ever post your final working circuit for the telephone line simulator? I would appreciate it if you could. Usual disclaimers acknowledged.


Thanks


----------



## ravenshadow

I have no way to test this right now, however I spoke with someone at Microsoft techsupport about getting Win2K Pro to accept a dial-in connection without caring about the username/password given to it.

His responce was that enabling the Guest account and granting it dial-in permissions should acomplish this.

Like I said, I have no way to test this but would love to hear if it works.


ravenshadow


----------



## NYC-Lawyer

Bump.




------------------

Relax


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally posted by ravenshadow:
*I spoke with someone at Microsoft techsupport about getting Win2K Pro to accept a dial-in connection without caring about the username/password given to it.

His responce was that enabling the Guest account and granting it dial-in permissions should acomplish this.
*
What Microsoft told me (via e-mail) is that a dial in connection must always be authenticated, that is: it must always use a valid username/password stored in the machine being dialed in to. (Applies to RAS and VPN connections).


If anyone finds a way to get Windows 2000 to allow a user name longer than 20 characters, then it would be possible to set up a dial in account with the user name and password that a ReplayTV box uses.


-Gary


----------



## betelgeuze

This is a bump but also a little something else. In another topic someone mentioned that to run a connection with an unhacked replay you need to run a linux box or win 2k advanced server. My question is: how do you do this with win 2k server?


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally posted by betelgeuze:
*My question is: how do you do this with win 2k server?*
With no add on software, you can't. I think it was mentioned somewhere that Win2k Advanced Server with Steel- Belted Radius (a 3rd party add-on) can do it.


-Gary


----------



## ijprest

Quote:

Originally posted by betelgeuze:
*This is a bump but also a little something else. In another topic someone mentioned that to run a connection with an unhacked replay you need to run a linux box or win 2k advanced server. My question is: how do you do this with win 2k server?*
I've got mine running through on Win2k Server though a VMWare virtual machine (running Linux). I know it's not quite what you wanted, but it works pretty well (unfortunately, VMWare ended their "hobbyist" promotion, so it's a pretty expensive piece of software nowadays).


It's interesting to note that it's easy to shorten the username the Replay will use, once you have it connected to your machine (without opening the box and voiding your warrantee, and without the hard drive hacking that seanriddle used). Each dial-up provider can have a different username, though most of them are of the form "%[email protected]". It's easy enough to modify, if you proxy the connection.


If someone knew enough about Linux, it should be possible to make a Linux boot-disk that would change the domain initially. Once changed, the Replay could connect through Windows (though you'd probably still want to do some proxying, to make sure the username didn't get changed back).


----------



## kylenolan

Anyone know of a $50 or less ringdown/line simulator?


The cheapest I've found is the QuickLink for $80--but then you still need a power supply and RJ11 jacks.


-Kyle


----------



## Vinnie



Here's a thought-


I have two phone lines. Couldn't I just put my replay on

one line, computer/modem on the other, and set the replay

up with a dialing prefix of my (seven digit) local number?


At that point, all I'd need is the ppp simulator (in my

case for WIN98) discussed elsewhere in this thread - no

need for a telephone line simulator at all. (My WIN98 box

is connected to the internet via cable-modem.) I realize

that replacing a toll call bill with a second telephone

bill doesn't solve the problem for folks with just one

line, but for people with two lines (like me) it seems

like a great way to exploit an existing resource...


Maybe I will finally be toll free?


----------



## FlipFlop

Quote:

Originally posted by Vinnie:
*I have two phone lines. Couldn't I just put my replay on

one line, computer/modem on the other, and set the replay

up with a dialing prefix of my (seven digit) local number?
*
Yes, that works just as well as a line simulator. The catch is that you have to have a computer accepting incoming calls, which means other people could possibly try to dial in to your computer.


----------



## BaysideBas

For someone handy with electronic circuits, the $40 automatic fax switches (which are widely available) have a ringer simulator built in. Shouldn't be too hard to modify one of these boxes. In fact, now that I think about it, it should be fairly easy to do, since when on the phone line, usually "dialing" 1, #, 1 will cause the switchover to the fax line and generation of a ring signal on it.


----------



## xenu

Sucess!


got the Linux noauth ppp server up and running with the quicklink by carefully reading thru the thread and stumbling my way thru the "man" mages. I'm sure I've got a lot of redundancy and irrelevance in the settings, but I will wait until I understand Linux better before I go breaking things to make it pretty.


I am curious to eavesdrop on the communication that is taking place, in an attempt to understand it better. I gather this can be done at a packet level with tcpdump, but can someone suggest appropriate filters to apply to get a readable log? Also, how would I listen in on the original handshake dialog at the modem port? I am seeing intermittent failures at modem handshake, and server connection that I would like to troubleshoot.


Can any of the Linux gurus drop me a hint as to where to look for this stuff?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## deco

Quote:

Originally posted by ijprest:
*Ahhh... beautiful. I expected it had something to do with the clock---it was obvious that it wasn't getting the time from *my* computer---but it's nice to have it confirmed.


I guess it's time I learned the NTP protocol, eh?
*
Why not setup a DNS server on the linux box (primary for replaytv.net) to respond to ntp-rns.replaytv.net with clock info. You will need to run ntpd on that machine and sync clock to a source.


deco


----------



## ijprest

Quote:

Originally posted by deco:
*Why not setup a DNS server on the linux box (primary for replaytv.net) to respond to ntp-rns.replaytv.net with clock info.
*
I suppose I could do this, but isn't running a DNS server a bit of an overkill? Couldn't I achieve the same thing with ipchains by simply redirecting the NTP connections to a port on localhost?


This is what I'm doing to redirect HTTP connections. I briefly tried it with NTP, but didn't have much success. I don't know what I'm doing in Linux, most of the time, and my lack of success getting ntpd to do _anything_ didn't help matters.


Quote:

Originally posted by deco:
*You will need to run ntpd on that machine and sync clock to a source.
*
This is a problem too. I don't really understand how NTP works, and none of the documentation (RFCs, ntpd docs, etc) have made it any easier to understand. I _tried_ installing ntpd, but I haven't been able to get it to sync (other than by manually using ntpdate).


----------



## Erichb1

Whatever happened to the program that Sean was working on? and what happened to Sean?


Is he still around?


Thanks, Sean if you see this, what is the status on your program?


Erich


----------



## kylenolan

Is there a way to do the linux PPP thing if I just have a powered line but no dial tone or ring? If so, what would my /etc/ppp/answer script look like?


Thanks,

-Kyle


----------



## gk

This seems connected to this topic and I hope that someone can help.


I've been trying to get around the need for a Replay phone line by using an off-the-shelf solution. I got the Creative Labs VOIP Blaster that seems like it should come very close to doing this. It takes an RJ11 connection and connects to the PC via a USB cable. Then it uses its own VOIP application to make a call.


I was able to get the Replay to simply dial a Replay host number while connected to this little device. However, the connection is never truly made and eventually times out. When trying it with an extra phone extension hooked up, I can hear that the other side is sending its usual beeping and squacking tones to negotiate the modem connection, but Replay just sits in â€˜Dialingâ€¦â€™ mode.


Seems that the fake dial-tone is accepted by the Replay, its dialing is accepted by the VOIP device, the call starts, but the Replay does not respond to the other modem. Any suggestions would be greatly apprciated.


Thanks,

-gk.


----------



## GTDaveMac

I could be wrong about this... but I don't think VOIP can support data calls. Now I have no experience with your unit.. but other VOIP have definite degradation in quality with the packets dropping and compression. You should look into that, as I suspect it is the problem.


----------



## gk

A good point. Thanks. I think I'll have to find out what codec they are using, if it has compression, or if even the ones that don't will work for data. Looks like I had made some overly optimistic assumptions.


Thanks,

-gk.


----------



## firefighter

Well, some of the VoIP devices will support fax transmission. I don't know if it is braud enough to support data though. My gut reaction is no.


-Mike


----------



## pofig37

I've just received Link-It unit from JechTech mentioned earlier in this thread and i'm trying to connect my Replay w/ Win2K Advanced Server. I've set up RAS, but when I force net connect the modem in the computer doesn't answer. When I connect a regular phone to the line it rings, so it seems that the line simulator is working. Do I need to setup Win2k to auto answer? How? Can anyone help?


I no longer have a landline, and setting up manula recordings sucks


----------



## jason_j_a

I went thru that Win2k RAS work for something else. Last year I wanted to connect my Sega Dreamcast to my PC to get it to connect to the net thru the cable modem. Got it all setup but I never could figure out how to force the Win2k machine to pick up without a ring. The Dreamcast had the ability to force a dial without waiting for a dialtone (I assume the Replay doesn't? that's what this line simulator was for?). Anyways.... long story short. I never could get the Win2k RAS machine to answer without a real ring detected. I tried ever modem init string I could find. I was able to get it to work by connecting my land line to the PC, dialing my home number with my cell phone (thus giving me a ring), then quickly swapping the phone cable to the Dreamcast. This worked but was a huge hassle.


. Woops... should have read it all... I see that your simulator should work. Yes, RAS can be set up to pick up automatically. When you select Add new Dial up... you should have picked "accept incoming connections". Pick the modem as the device and somewhere in there should be the auto answer settings, but since I no longer have a modem I can't be sure what the exact dialog boxes were.


----------



## pofig37

Replay *does* have ability to dial w/o waiting for a dialtone. The line simulator provides both dialtone and ring signal. But it seems that the either my modem is not enabled to auto-answer or the ring signal provided by the line simulator is weak for funky and modem doesn't recognize it. Unfortunately, since I don't have a land line, I can't try dialing in from a cell phone to check if it would answer a real ring signal.


----------



## pofig37

Ok, it turned out that my modem for one reason or another wouldn't detect rings from the simulator. It could be that it is defective, but I tried another modem which was based on the same PCTel chipset and it had problems as well. Finally, I bought another modem based on the Connexant chipset and it answers.


I was able to configure RAS to accept unauthenticated connections; however, it appears that I'm still missing something. ReplayTV connects to my server and they basically just sit there with hardly any bytes sent or received. My Win2K server is behind a broadband router, and I'm guessing that I need to setup some static routes to direct traffic from modem to the router but I'm not sure how. Can anyone give me some hints?


----------



## ijprest

Quote:

_Originally posted by pofig37_
*I was able to configure RAS to accept unauthenticated connections;*
I'll bite. How? And does it require Advanced Server?


I've got Win2k Server, and was never able to figure out how to get noauth connections to work. (Though, admittedly, I'm no NT networking expert.)


----------



## pofig37

After many hours of blind poking and probing, I finally got it to work !!!

Quote:

I'll bite. How? And does it require Advanced Server?
I'm using an Advanced Server. In server properites where you would configure different authentication protocols there's a checkbox to allow unauthenticated access. Judging by what was said in this thread, this option is only available in the AS.


----------



## firefighter

Ok, there are some new toys that I've started playing with made by Dallas Semiconductor called TINIs. http://www.ibutton.com/TINI 

These things cost about $50 run Java, have onboard Ethernet, Serial ports and a bunch of other stuff. They also have the smarts to do PPP (client or server). So, what if we took one of these hooked to the TINI modems you can buy and boom, you've got an Ethernet port for your Replay?


-Mike


----------



## RandyL712

Seanriddle hasn't posted in this thread for 6 months... did you ever finish the Win95/98/2k software? I know that I'd love to convert my units to use my broadband...


----------



## firefighter

Also, does anyone have a final diagram of the Line Simulator?


Thanks


----------



## mooseman

After reading through this long post...how do I determine the correct logon name and password to use to connet to rms.replaytv.net?


----------



## ijprest

Quote:

_Originally posted by mooseman_
*After reading through this long post...how do I determine the correct logon name and password to use to connet to rms.replaytv.net?*
This is a touchy subject, since the username and password could easily be misused. This knowledge isn't very useful anyway, because it's easier to set up a noauth server in Linux. (The username is too long for Windows, so that is not an option.)


If your goal is to connect to rns.replaytv.net directly (presumably to analyze network traffic), then rest assured that you don't actually _need_ the username and password. To my knowledge, the username and password are only used for Replay's dial-up network.


----------



## DBordello

If one of the linux gurus out there could give me a hand, that'd be great 


I followed flipflops directions... i used his options and answer file.


When the replay calls it says dialing (linux box picked up already) and after about 2 minutes, it says that there was an error transfering data. In the linux box logs i get this:

Date:TIME nixbox chat[752]:

^M

" " : ATA ^M^M

" " : NO CARRIER

" " : -- failed

" " : Failed (NO CARRIER)

" pppd[750]: Connect script failed

" chat[758]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

" " : abort on (ERROR)

" " : timeout set to 3600 seconds

" " : expect (RING)



If you could offer some help, I'd appreciate it.

thx


----------



## FlipFlop

From what you show it appears the modem gets the "RING" indicator and sends the ATA command, but then gives "NO CARRIER" which would result from either the PC sending something out the serial port before the modem syncs up or from a failure to sync up.


My guess is your modem is auto-answering, and then when the script sends the "ATA" this causes the modem to drop the line.


I would suggest explicitly configuring the modem to not autoanswer, as rdarden did:


-----------

ABORT 'NO CARRIER'

ABORT ERROR

'' ATZ

OK ATM0S0=0

TIMEOUT 3600

RING \\d\\d\\d\\dATA

TIMEOUT 60

CONNECT

----------



If it still doesn't work, can you post more of the logs including more lines (from the point where pppd first starts up) and the time stamps on each line so I can tell the time intervals?


----------



## DBordello

Thx, I will try that after work.


Sorry I couldn't post the logs, i am new at linux and couldn't paste to netscape


thx agian


----------



## DBordello

Hmmm, after listening to it, it seems to make a static noice and not send the proper noises out over the line. I can hear some of the tones and static on the speaker (linux box that is). Also if i add

'' ATZ

OK ATM0S0=0


it doesn't answer at all


As soon as i figure out how to paste in nix, i'll paste the logs


thx alot


----------



## DBordello

Correction, It does seem to pickup and talk to correct way 1/8 of the time... Now just a matter of gettting the replay to do it.


----------



## FlipFlop

Quote:

As soon as i figure out how to paste in nix, i'll paste the logs
With a 3-button mouse, select text with the left mouse button, and paste with the center mouse button.


With a 2-button mouse with 3-button emulation turned on (the typical 2-button setting) use the left mouse button to select text, and press both left&right buttons at the same time to paste.


----------



## DBordello

Thank you for all your help flip flop, i still haven't gotten it working. Sorry for the big delay, some things came up. I installed RH 7.1, tried using your files (way back on page 3), then the one you told me to use later, still doesn't work . I got ssh going so now i can atleast copy the log .


When I call the modem from my cell phone it sounds ok, but I don't know why the replay has problems.


/etc/ppp/options
Quote:

/dev/modem

persist

holdoff 0

connect "/usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/ppp/answer"

noauth

crtscts

lock

192.168.0.22:192.168.0.23

proxyarp

debug
/etc/ppp/answer
Quote:

ABORT 'NO CARRIER'

ABORT ERROR

'' ATZ

OK ATM0S0=0

TIMEOUT 3600

RING \\d\\d\\d\\dATA

TIMEOUT 60

CONNECT


I cleared my log file, restarted, waited, tried to connect, this is what it now contains

Quote:

Jan 5 16:45:57 bigred rpc.statd[456]: Version 0.3.1 Starting

Jan 5 16:45:57 bigred rpc.statd[456]: gethostbyname error for bigred.hosting.com

Jan 5 16:45:30 bigred init: Entering runlevel: 3

Jan 5 16:46:02 bigred apmd[540]: Version 3.0final (APM BIOS 1.1, Linux driver 1.14)

Jan 5 16:46:04 bigred apmd[540]: Charge: * * * (-1% unknown)

Jan 5 16:46:06 bigred automount[589]: starting automounter version 3.1.7, path = /mi$

Jan 5 16:46:07 bigred automount[589]: using kernel protocol version 3

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: chargen disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: ftp disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: time disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: time disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: telnet disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: talk disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: chargen-udp disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: rsync disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: shell disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: login disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: exec disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: ntalk disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: linuxconf disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: daytime disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: finger disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: echo-udp disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: echo disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: daytime-udp disabled, removing

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: xinetd Version 2.1.8.9pre14 started with

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: libwrap

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: options compiled in.

Jan 5 16:46:10 bigred xinetd[637]: Started working: 2 available services

Jan 5 22:46:16 bigred /usr/local/psa/named/sbin/named[688]: starting BIND 9.1.3 -c /$

Jan 5 22:46:16 bigred /usr/local/psa/named/sbin/named[688]: using 1 CPU

Jan 5 22:46:17 bigred /usr/local/psa/named/sbin/named[692]: loading configuration fr$

Jan 5 22:46:17 bigred /usr/local/psa/named/sbin/named[692]: the default for the 'aut$

Jan 5 22:46:18 bigred /usr/local/psa/named/sbin/named[692]: no IPv6 interfaces found

Jan 5 22:46:18 bigred /usr/local/psa/named/sbin/named[692]: listening on IPv4 interf$

Jan 5 22:46:18 bigred /usr/local/psa/named/sbin/named[692]: listening on IPv4 interf$

Jan 5 22:46:18 bigred /usr/local/psa/named/sbin/named[692]: running

Jan 5 16:47:04 bigred ntpdate[909]: no server suitable for synchronization found

Jan 5 16:47:59 bigred pppd[916]: pppd 2.4.0 started by root, uid 0

Jan 5 16:48:00 bigred chat[917]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Jan 5 16:48:00 bigred chat[917]: abort on (ERROR)

Jan 5 16:48:00 bigred chat[917]: send (ATZ^M)

Jan 5 16:48:00 bigred chat[917]: expect (OK)

Jan 5 16:48:00 bigred chat[917]: ATZ^M^M

Jan 5 16:48:00 bigred chat[917]: OK

Jan 5 16:48:00 bigred chat[917]: -- got it

Jan 5 16:48:00 bigred chat[917]: send (ATM0S0=0^M)

Jan 5 16:48:01 bigred chat[917]: timeout set to 3600 seconds

Jan 5 16:48:01 bigred chat[917]: expect (RING)

Jan 5 16:48:01 bigred chat[917]: ^M

Jan 5 16:48:01 bigred chat[917]: ATM0S0=0^M^M

Jan 5 16:48:01 bigred chat[917]: OK^M

Jan 5 16:49:33 bigred chat[917]: ^M

Jan 5 16:49:33 bigred chat[917]: RING

Jan 5 16:49:33 bigred chat[917]: -- got it

Jan 5 16:49:33 bigred chat[917]: send (\\d\\d\\d\\dATA^M)

Jan 5 16:49:38 bigred chat[917]: timeout set to 60 seconds

Jan 5 16:49:38 bigred chat[917]: expect (CONNECT)

Jan 5 16:49:38 bigred chat[917]: ^M

Jan 5 16:50:03 bigred chat[917]: ATA^M^M

Jan 5 16:50:03 bigred chat[917]: NO CARRIER

Jan 5 16:50:03 bigred chat[917]: -- failed

Jan 5 16:50:03 bigred chat[917]: Failed (NO CARRIER)

Jan 5 16:50:03 bigred pppd[916]: Connect script failed

Jan 5 16:50:05 bigred chat[921]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Jan 5 16:50:05 bigred chat[921]: abort on (ERROR)

Jan 5 16:50:05 bigred chat[921]: send (ATZ^M)

Jan 5 16:50:05 bigred chat[921]: expect (OK)

Jan 5 16:50:05 bigred chat[921]: ATZ^M^M

Jan 5 16:50:05 bigred chat[921]: OK

Jan 5 16:50:05 bigred chat[921]: -- got it

Jan 5 16:50:05 bigred chat[921]: send (ATM0S0=0^M)

Jan 5 16:50:06 bigred chat[921]: timeout set to 3600 seconds

Jan 5 16:50:06 bigred chat[921]: expect (RING)

Jan 5 16:50:06 bigred chat[921]: ^M

Jan 5 16:50:06 bigred chat[921]: ATM0S0=0^M^M

Jan 5 16:50:06 bigred chat[921]: OK^M



I hope this leads us closer 


If you are ever on irc, just tell me what network/nick and if you could help me out there, i'd really appreciate it. (i am DBordello on efnet).


Thx alot


----------



## ijprest

I recently noticed an annoying problem with my dial-in setup. It seems that unless you specify a DNS server, the Replay unit will try to use a DNS server on compuserve. For whatever reason, this wasn't working with my setup---perhaps my new ISP was preventing access to outside DNS servers?---and as a result, my clock wasn't getting reset.


Over several months, the clock drifted enough that the ends of shows were getting cut off. (I didn't notice the problem earlier, because I intercept and redirect everything except the clock set. Otherwise I would have noticed right away, when nothing at all worked. )


The solution is fairly simple---make sure you add the 'msdns' line to your /etc/ppp/options file and specify your own DNS server.


YMMV, of course, but I hope somebody finds this helpful.


----------



## FlipFlop

I have 2 suggestions:


1) Maybe the DTR/DSR lines are causing the the modem to drop connection. You can try change the modem configuration line in /etc/ppp/answer to make the modem ignore the DTR line:


OK ATM0&D0S0=0


2) It is interesting that 30 seconds pass from when it logs sending \\d\\d\\d\\dATA and it logs the receipt of the ATA^M response. Maybe the \\d\\d\\d\\d is making it pause too long before sending out the ATA. Try removing all of the \\d's so that line reads just:


RING ATA


----------



## DBordello

IT IS WORKING! Thx alot everyone FlipFlop expecially.


How do I know if the clock is being updated? If i use a packet sniffer, what should I watch for? I heard some people having problems with the clock.


db


----------



## mossie

I might give it a try. Now I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## FlipFlop

DBordello: Was it the &D0 that did the trick? Or the \\d's?


I think the clock update uses NTP, so use a packet sniffer and look for NTP traffic on TCP or UDP port 123. NTP is described in RFC-1305.


Or, just wait and see if your clock drifts.


mossie: The place to start is to get a phone line simulator (read back through this thread for some references). Cost will be somewhere in the $100 range.


Then you need a PC running Linux, and connected to the internet in some way, with a linux-compatible modem to use for connecting the ReplayTV.


Connect the replaytv and the PC's modem to the phone line simulator


Set up the /etc/ppp/options and /etc/ppp/answer files as shown in this thread.


Log into the Linux box as root and run "pppd"


----------



## DBordello

It was the &D0 that did the trick. You are the man!


I truely can not be gratefull enough that people like you do to help make this a great community.


thx flipflop

dan


----------



## mossie

Maybe I won't bother trying this with a $100 cost involved. If I long distance connect once a week for schedule downloads, It would take 3 1/2 years to cost me $100 in long distance. Guess I'll just keep dialing in. Probably doesn't matter, as I read the entire post and don't understand any of it anyway.


----------



## xenu

Quote:

_Originally posted by ijprest_
*I recently noticed an annoying problem with my dial-in setup. It seems that unless you specify a DNS server, the Replay unit will try to use a DNS server on compuserve. For whatever reason, this wasn't working with my setup---perhaps my new ISP was preventing access to outside DNS servers?---and as a result, my clock wasn't getting reset.


Over several months, the clock drifted enough that the ends of shows were getting cut off. (I didn't notice the problem earlier, because I intercept and redirect everything except the clock set. Otherwise I would have noticed right away, when nothing at all worked. )


The solution is fairly simple---make sure you add the 'msdns' line to your /etc/ppp/options file and specify your own DNS server.


YMMV, of course, but I hope somebody finds this helpful.*


As you predicted, this was the culprit responsible for my ppp server box COMPLETELY FAILING with the replay updates!


I hope that others in the same situation read this post and add "ms-dns " to their /etc/ppp/options file.


Strangely, when I try "ping -a rns.replaytv.net" on my internet connection, it reports an unknown host. I'm not sure if that is a fatal situation, but I'm also putting in entries in my hosts file to supply IP addresses for the sites rns.replaytv.net and the compserve name server as part of an earlier attempt at a fix. If the ms-dns doesn't work alone, it might be worth trying adding those addresses as well. Things are working once again.


Thanks for posting your solution.


----------



## taylor

Is a Telephone Line simulator still necessary with the new model settings panel not forcing you to wait for a dial-tone?


Should I just connect modem to modem?


----------



## firefighter

The problem would be that your computer's modem wouldn't know when to answer. Other wise you could just add the talk battery voltage and be done with it.


-Mike


----------



## KenL

*Re: When the how to gets explained in laymen's terms..*
Quote:

_Originally posted by mossie_
*I might give it a try. Now I wouldn't know where to start.*
mossie perhaps we should call this thread: "Maybe a long distance fix for the *brave*?" Is it the _maybe_ part that has you worried?


----------



## mossie

From reading this post I'm still clueless. Appears to me you would need to be technical savy with this subject, just to use the work others have done here and get it to work for you.


I have been successful at building a JP1 interface and programming my remote, and upgrading my SS to an 80 GB drive without any problems. But instructions for these projects were well laid out.


I would need straight forward instructions to get this long distance fix to work for me. I'd probably give it a try though, IF someone could give a step by step procedure on how to do it. My long distance cost for dial ins is running $6/month, so I guess I could recover my costs in 1 year.


Dang it, I saw that TIVO has local access where I live, but not Replay.


----------



## lucindrea

hmmm .... anyone ever tried to make the serial port make a connection ( 115k is better than 33 )?


... too bad the modem jack doesnt have another 4 wires ... hehe


----------



## Remmer99

Quote:

_Originally posted by firefighter_
*The problem would be that your computer's modem wouldn't know when to answer. Other wise you could just add the talk battery voltage and be done with it.
*
True, but I found it handy for making sure I could get the ppp server to work before spending cash on a line simulator. Or if you're willing to make a manual connect every time!


-- Glenn R


----------



## mjmontenegro

long time listener first time caller here


i finally have something to add. Came across something similar to this for my dreamcast. You can find the page here http://www.dcvision.com/Mterlouw/ 

It is pretty much the same thing with some sublte differences. They have a way to force win to answer the phone without a line simulator and instructions for win2k and win9x. I hope this helps.


----------



## Techie_23

I've tried to follow instructions on this thread as best I can. My ppp log looks similar to the one DBordello posted recently. My modem can see that the line is ringing, but it never answers. My main question is, what is responsible for getting the modem to answer? Does pppd put the modem in answer mode with ATZ, or should pppd be inactive and get called by mgetty?


----------



## Remmer99

Quote:

_Originally posted by Techie_23_
*My modem can see that the line is ringing, but it never answers.*
I'm certainly not the expert here, but... in your log, are you seeing (edited):

expect (RING)

: RING

: -- got it

: send (\\d\\d\\d\\dATA^M)

: expect (CONNECT)

: ATA^M^M

: NO CARRIER


Or something similar? My question being, is the script actually seeing the ring and issuing the ATA command ?


-- Glenn R


----------



## Techie_23

Thanks for trying to help, Remmer99.


Here are the logs:


Feb 25 20:01:33 localhost pppd[23375]: pppd 2.4.0 started by root, uid 0

Feb 25 20:01:34 localhost chat[23376]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Feb 25 20:01:34 localhost chat[23376]: abort on (ERROR)

Feb 25 20:01:34 localhost chat[23376]: send (ATZ^M)

Feb 25 20:01:34 localhost chat[23376]: expect (OK)

Feb 25 20:01:35 localhost chat[23376]: ATZ^M^M

Feb 25 20:01:35 localhost chat[23376]: OK

Feb 25 20:01:35 localhost chat[23376]: -- got it

Feb 25 20:01:35 localhost chat[23376]: send (ATM0&D0S0=0^M)

Feb 25 20:01:35 localhost chat[23376]: timeout set to 3600 seconds

Feb 25 20:01:35 localhost chat[23376]: expect (RING)

Feb 25 20:01:35 localhost chat[23376]: ^M



It is a Zoom 56KX modem model 2849. The RD light comes on when the line rings, but nothing ever gets logged. Is there a particular INIT string I need?


----------



## Remmer99

Quote:

_Originally posted by Techie_23_
*Feb 25 20:01:35 localhost chat[23376]: send (ATM0&D0S0=0^M)

Feb 25 20:01:35 localhost chat[23376]: timeout set to 3600 seconds

Feb 25 20:01:35 localhost chat[23376]: expect (RING)

Feb 25 20:01:35 localhost chat[23376]: ^M
*
(Still hoping for someone smarter than me to jump in here!)

It looks to me like the modem isn't sending the RING message, or at least the script isn't seeing it.


You might first try simplifying your init string to AT&F to set the modem back to factoy default and see if that works (you might have to use AT&F0, the Zoom manual seems to indicate you have a choice of F0 and F1 factory defaults). Failing that (out of ideas alert!), maybe post your options and ppp script files.


-- Glenn R


----------



## Techie_23

Thanks again for trying to help. I reset the modem to fact defaults and got it to answer the ringing line.


Now the wierd thing is, pppd never sees anything. I can connect with a SLIP or CSLIP connection (though not PPP for some reason). The connection is steady, but the client gets no data. Neither machine can ping the other.


Something to do with routing I guess--trying to research and teach myself. But why doesn't pppd do anything instead of sitting at Expect (RING)


----------



## cartwrig

I tested a product some years ago, from Infinity Products called "Scan-By-Fax".


It allowed your fax machine to make a call to your PC's modem to initiate a fax scan directly into your computer (by having both plugged into this little box). It was about $140...however, it included scan-receival software etc.....back at that time. I think this was the reason for the additional costs.


Here are some links to the product and/or it's availability today:

http://www.pctoday.com/dealers/detail.asp?cid=1913 

http://www.monitor.ca/monitor/issues.../newstuff.html 


- Rob



Quote:

_Originally posted by SystemsGuy_
*Just got my hands on both the Standard and Economy Cambridge units, and they work great. The primary difference between the two is the ability to use a DC power source on the Standard unit. The economy unit also does not have integrated RJ11 connectors on it, just screw-downs. I'll probably end up keeping the economy unit - thanks to RJS for the evals!


That said, assuming that you had your replay connected to a pc via the Cambridge unit, you now have the ability to ring the modem on the PC when the Replay goes off-hook.


I configured a Linux box to act as a PPP server, and added the account name and password that are used by my unit to connect to Replay. This linux box is connected to a "private network" that lives on my side of a cable modem. I serve a DHCP address, with DNS and Gateway info to the PPP connection.


This configuration seems to work perfectly - the only hitch is that I am unable to duplicate this with W2Kpro due to account name issues - as SR pointed out earlier, the account name Replay uses is one character too long to use with windows - there is a workaround on W2Kserver with IAS, but that is a extreme solution IMHO. Hacking your replay to change this works, but then any hacking on your replay is "At your own risk" ;-)


If anyone knows of PPP server software that runs on Windows but allows for non-windows authentication, let me know - I'd be interested in seeing if it would work.


SO - if you are willing to spend the $80US on the Cambridge hardware, and setup a Linux box as a ppp server, you can ditch your phone connection and avoid LD charges.

*


----------



## Remmer99

Quote:

_Originally posted by Techie_23_
*But why doesn't pppd do anything instead of sitting at Expect (RING)*
I have to admit, I'm stuck. Maybe something in (or not in) your ppp connect script... perhaps if you post it someone might have a suggestion... sorry!


Glenn R


----------



## Techie_23

Okay, I swapped the modem for an internal (no cool lights, aw) and after getting the Quiklink, the Replay connects. It gets assigned an IP address, and I can ping the replay while its connected...but the replay can't see anything past the host computer. Dialing from a laptop yields same results.


Almost definitely a routing issue, but not sure how to fix it.


Tried with and without "defaultroute". The line in /etc/ppp/options reads "192.168.1.103:192.168.1.104" (server ip:replay ip). "proxyarp" is there. Did I miss something with ipchains? How can I troubleshoot.


Still much obliged for your input, Remmer.


----------



## Remmer99

Quote:

_Originally posted by Techie_23_
*Almost definitely a routing issue, but not sure how to fix it*
I fought with routing for many days, tried every possible solution I could find in the newsgroups. Here's what worked for me: Instead of

ipchains -P forward ACCEPT

try

ipchains -P forward MASQ


-- Glenn R


----------



## Techie_23

Occam's Razor got me again.


Turns out ip_forward sets itself to "0" on reboot, that's why the server wouldn't route (anyone know why, BTW?). Set it to "1", everything works.


The Replay did two successful forced updates. Yay.


*One last thing though...I intentionally made changes on myreplaytv.com to see if they would download. The theme based channel I added never showed up in the guide. Has anyone else have this happen? Do those downloads only take place during scheduled dialups?


----------



## richardtallent

> The problem would be that your computer's modem wouldn't

> know when to answer. Other wise you could just add the talk

> battery voltage and be done with it.


If one is careful not to record anything in the nightly window, is the Replay's dialup time predictable (e.g., 2:30:00am)? If so, the computer doesn't have to have a ring, it only needs to answer at the appointed time.


IOW, presuming we can predict the dial-in time and can manually force an answer through cron/at, we don't need a ring. Even if we can only say that the Replay tries every 15 minutes on the quarter-hour if it isn't recording, the computer can just answer on every quarter-hour between the dial zones and time out after a few minutes.


Just a thought... I'm looking at doing this soon, and it would be nice to avoid the cost of a ring simulator.


----------



## richardtallent

I've been doing some research into Windows 2000/XP IAS and RAS setups, here are some possible directions we might go *without* hacking our Replay units to have shorter passwords:


1. As already noted, the more robust version of IAS offers an unauthenticated access option that gets past the long-username problem.


2. IAS uses a modular architecture, so authentication providers like RADIUS and Windows Authentication are just plug-in DLLs. A decent C programmer out there could implement the interface as a simple "always-allow" authentication provider that could be added into the registry and used with RAS instead of Windows Authentication. Unfortunately, I can find neither docs on the interface to implement nor am I terribly efficient at low-level Win32-based C programming.


3. I did set up RAS in Windows XP Home on the unused modem and gave the Guest account access, but have no way to test this yet. I'm crossing my fingers that, at least under XP, this may allow unauthenticated access.


4. A section of the registry piqued my interest: HKLM/CurrentControlSet/Services/RemoteAccess/Policy/Pipeline. This seems to specify the order and result codes for different stages of a RAS connection. The XP version of this branch is much simpler than Win2k's. If some stages could be removed, I wonder if we could trick it into skipping the authentication completely.


5. The HKLM\\System\\CurrentControlSet\\Services\\RasMan\\Parameter s\\NumberOfRings value may also come in handy, and setting IPEnableRouter to 1 may also be necessary. After searching through the registry both here on XP Home and at work on Win2k Server, I can't seem to locate where the "Unauthenticated Access" value can set in the registry (since XP Home doesn't offer the MMC plug-in to configure RAS). I've also tried to find a way to get the RAS snap-in copied over from Win2k or XP Pro to configure RAS, but too much work for tonight and may not be worth the trouble.


6. I've been searching for Win32 ports of pppd and mgetty, but no luck.


7. If all else fails, I may try to use VMWare combined with FlipFlop's Linux/pppd boot disk. Ideally I'd like to dd this to a tiny VMWare virtual partition rather than physically having a disk in the drive--anyone done this yet?


8. Haven't tried the Linux Emulator I mentioned earlier, noticed a post on SourceForge that suggests serial devices aren't implemented. I may have misinterprited this.


9. Maybe we can convince SonicBlue that it'd save them lots of money if they just dropped one character from their Earthlink username. Even if we had to call or email them to get our units "activated" for non-dialup use it'd probably pay itself off for them in the long run.


Hope this starts some discussion back on this thread... it would be great to finally rid myself of Bell once and for all.


----------



## Remmer99

Quote:

_Originally posted by richardtallent_
*> The problem would be that your computer's modem wouldn't

> know when to answer. Other wise you could just add the talk

> battery voltage and be done with it.


If one is careful not to record anything in the nightly window, is the Replay's dialup time predictable (e.g., 2:30:00am)? If so, the computer doesn't have to have a ring, it only needs to answer at the appointed time.


IOW, presuming we can predict the dial-in time and can manually force an answer through cron/at, we don't need a ring. Even if we can only say that the Replay tries every 15 minutes on the quarter-hour if it isn't recording, the computer can just answer on every quarter-hour between the dial zones and time out after a few minutes.


Just a thought... I'm looking at doing this soon, and it would be nice to avoid the cost of a ring simulator.*
All those "Failure to Connect" messages should give you a pretty good idea about when your unit tries to connect.


I set up a cron to run the answer script every minute between 2 and 4 A.M., with a 20 second timeout waiting for the CONNECT string. So far it's worked three nights running...


-- Glenn R


----------



## richardtallent

Hmm... didn't know it could go every minute, but I suppose it won't wear out the modem too much (maybe the relay?) to answer that often. So this removes the need for the ring simulator, what about voltage on the line? Can we run a dry pair now or do we still need to keep some juice on the connection (assuming we turn off dial tone checking, of course)?


Once I get this running I'm planning to use FlipFlop's boot disk with something like this for answering and run the whole thing within VMWare (until we have a WinXPHE port). Can you post your answer script (and crontab entry for UNIX newbies)? Maybe we can get it built into FlipFlop's modified mini-distro?


----------



## richardtallent

Speaking of dry copper, I may be having a brain lapse here, but I seem to remember that by putting a modem into leased line mode you could remove the need for line voltage. A quick search on Google suggested the following modem settings (some may be very particular to the modem involved):


#answer, with power on defaults

AT&F*M1&L1E0Q1L2M1&T4*F1*E1&D0S35.1=1S2=255&W0Z0O

#originate, with power on defaults

AT&F*M0&L1E0Q1L2M1&T4*F1*E1&D0S35.1=1S2=255&W0Z0O


AT = attention

&F = reset everything to factory defaults

*M0 = leased line auto-handshake in originate

*M1 = leased line auto-handshake in answer

&L1 = leased line mode, 2 wire leased line

E0 = no command echo

Q1 = quiet

L2 = volume during connect (adjust to suit).

M1 = speaker on until carrier is detected

&T4 = Grant Remote Digital Loopback request from remote modem

*F1 = accept remote configuration (requires &T4)

*E1 = if error control negotiation fails, disconnect the call

&D0 = DTR ignore DTR signal

S35.1 = Disable aborting from terminal during modem handshaking

S2=255 = disable escape code ("+++")

&W0 = write current configuration to non-volatile ram profile 0

Z0 = reset from profile 0

O = go online now


Context: http://www.freelabs.com/~whitis/linux/ 


Even if this works, I don't know if this would have to be done with both modems. If so, maybe it could be changed once via command line in the Replay and written to flash (assuming the dialing sequence only does a hardware reset and doesn't set up a string of configuration parameters itself)?


----------



## Remmer99

Quote:

_Originally posted by richardtallent_
*Hmm... didn't know it could go every minute, but I suppose it won't wear out the modem too much (maybe the relay?) to answer that often.*
I never really considered the modem's feelings about this. I have two external, don't use them for anything else, so I guess I'm willing to risk it.
Quote:

*... what about voltage on the line? Can we run a dry pair now or do we still need to keep some juice on the connection*
I just have the phone cord plugged directly into both the Replay and my modem, no external voltage.


My answer script (/etc/ppp/pppscript) (remember, I don't really know what I'm doing!):

ABORT ERROR

ABORT BUSY

"" "AT&FM0"

"OK" "ATA"

TIMEOUT 20

"CONNECT" ""

Thinking about it now, probably don't need the ABORT BUSY !


My cron entry (ran crontab -e):

* 2,3 * * * /usr/sbin/ppp-go


Each placeholder represents, in sequence:

Min Hour Day Month DayofWeek command

So:

every minute

hours 2 and 3 (2 A.M. , 3 A.M.) which means right up to 3:59 A.M.

every day

every month

every day of the week

run ppp-go


The ppp-go script (/usr/sbin/ppp-go):


#!/bin/bash

# Don't try to connect if pppd is already running

# (meaning Replay is already connected.)

# Don't need the echo, just put it in for testing

if (ps -el | grep pppd >/dev/null); then

echo "Already running"

exit 0

fi

# Start pppd

/usr/sbin/pppd

# might try /usr/sbin/pppd 1> /dev/null 2> /dev/null for less output

exit 1


Just to tie all this together, my entry in /etc/ppp/options:

connect "/usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/ppp/pppscript"


You might also want to try

connect "/usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/ppp/pppscript 1> /dev/null 2> /dev/null"

here as well.


--- Glenn R


----------



## Remmer99

Quote:

_Originally posted by richardtallent_
*I seem to remember that by putting a modem into leased line mode you could remove the need for line voltage.*
I played around with this a bit back when I was trying to get the thing working, couldn't make it work, gave up and went with the more traditional connect (see previous message).


--- Glenn R


----------



## ijprest

Quote:

_Originally posted by richardtallent_
*7. If all else fails, I may try to use VMWare combined with FlipFlop's Linux/pppd boot disk. Ideally I'd like to dd this to a tiny VMWare virtual partition rather than physically having a disk in the drive--anyone done this yet?*
I'm using VMware for my setup, and it works well.


While I'm not using the bootdisk myself (my needs go far beyond just getting a connection), I don't see any reason you couldn't simply use a disk image---no need for a "virtual partition." I've used disk images several times without any problems. Hell, I _installed_ linux by booting the RedHat-provided disk images---why use a real (and slow) floppy disk if you can avoid it?


----------



## Scyber

Remmer99,

Thanks for posting that info. I managed to set up a dialup to my linux box without the line simulator. It seemed to have worked correctly last night. I am gonna monitor it for few days and if it works, I will setup my 2nd unit to do the same and finally get rid of this darn land line.


I have another question for someone with more knowledge of this setup than I. In another thread they mention that the registry entry for dialing up is set every evening during dial up:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=125898 


Now, does anyone know if there is a way to intercept the information being sent and dynamically replace those values with another dial-in time? If so I would love to set this up.


-Scyber


----------



## betelgeuze

I for some reason, can't seem to get my settings correct for this to work... Does someone have an bootable disk image that they can just send me? That way I could just throw the disk in and give it a try, and it would also help to see if I have a hardware problem or if its just a matter of the correct settings. BTW, I do have a line simulator.

Thanks,

Corey


----------



## Scyber

My dialin connection to my linux box seems to have died after a few days of working correctly. Here is the log messages during a dial-in ( I have it connected to my box directly as per Remmer99's instructions above):


Apr 8 22:47:14 localhost pppd[17074]: Serial connection established.

Apr 8 22:47:14 localhost pppd[17074]: Using interface ppp0

Apr 8 22:47:14 localhost pppd[17074]: Connect: ppp0 /dev/modem

Apr 8 22:47:15 localhost pppd[17074]: Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP

Apr 8 22:47:15 localhost pppd[17074]: local IP address 192.168.0.20

Apr 8 22:47:15 localhost pppd[17074]: remote IP address 192.168.0.21


I think the 4th line is the problem, it cannot determine the ethernet address for the proxy ARP. The replay just sits there with the Connection Established message on the screen during a net connect. Anyone know what would cause this? Let me know if you want any more information.


-Scyber


----------



## Remmer99

Quote:

_Originally posted by Scyber_
*Apr 8 22:47:15 localhost pppd[17074]: Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP*
I got this when my ethernet card (eth0) wasn't on the same subnet as what got assigned to ppp0. proxyarp requires all players to be on the same subnet.


Do an ifconfig and check what ip address is assigned to eth0 (I'm assuming eth0). It could also be the netmask, but when we start talking masks, I get left behind pretty quickly!


- Glenn R


----------



## SkeeziX

oops. mispost.. ignore me


----------



## Scyber

Any progress with what? It works through the linux setup. I had mine working for a few weeks before an electrical "accident" fried my box. I was planning on setting it back up again soon. Was originally going to do it tonight, but other "toys" have arrrived in the mail that have changed those plans.


-Scyber


----------



## SkeeziX

my bad. I searched the thread improperly or something and didn't see the pile of recent posts. I haven't had my coffee yet today.


----------



## RandyL712

BTW Skeezix - you can always delete posts by editing them and clicking DELETE - just FYI!


----------



## Scyber

Don't worry cause I needed to set this up again anyway and now I won't have to search to find the thread


----------



## Scyber

Ok so I set this up again and I had the replay dialing in to my Redhat 7.3 box (without a line simulator), however, I would get an error message about bsd_comp.o not existing.


However, my replaytv would still connect to replays servers and start downloading the info. But it would seem to take forever (30 minutes or more to download just the channel guide information). And it would always disconnect before finishing.


I am guessing that my slowness is a result of the bsd_comp.o missing from my install (some sort of file needed for compression). As I am not that great with linux anyone know if there is a way to get that file on my machine without a full re-install (of course apparently that didn't work right the first time).


Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks aheard of time.

-Scyber


----------



## Jeffwa

Scyber--


One thing I learned from getting this set up is that if you don't know what you're doing, it's pretty frustrating. I also learned that compiling a kernel can be pretty easy, if you pay attention to what you're doing and and don't mess with the sections you aren't familiar with. Where I'm going with this is you'll have to recompile your kernel with compression support. I'm running Slackware 8.0 without a gui on it, so I can't tell you how to do it for Redhat while in your gui of choice, but I can tell you how I'd do it for Slackware and it might give you some ideas what to do in Redhat.


Basics about my system & setup:

- It's a PII 266 w/ 32mb RAM (~325mb of swap space) and ~3gb of hd space

- It's running Slackware 8.0 on top of the 2.4.19 kernel

- It's only function is as a Replay dial in server (I have no land line)

- I use lilo as my boot loader


Log into your linux box as root and stay out of xwindows.

Locate where your kernel image is (mine's at /vmlinux)

Make a copy: cp /vmlinux /vmlinux-nocomp (or whatever you want to name it)

Add a new entry into your lilo.conf file (/etc/lilo.conf) like this:


image = /vmlinux-nocomp # Whatever you named the kernel image in the copy command

root = /dev/hdb1 # This is the bootable hd

label = Linux-No Compression # This should be descriptive but unique

read-only


After saving the file, run lilo. To find it run 'locate lilo'. It'll most likely be something like /sbin/lilo or /usr/sbin/lilo. YMMV. This is necessary even after editing the lilo.conf file to get lilo to recognize the changes that were made. If it's not done, the new entry won't be available to you. I don't know why, it just won't be.


FYI, I do these steps first so I don't forget later on. That way if I mess up the kernel compile, I'll still be able to get into my system with the back-up kernel. It'll save you some headaches later on. Trust me.


After doing all the steps above, you're safeguarded (enough) to be able to dive into the kernel.

Find the dir with your kernel source in it. I dl'd the most current (at the time) kernel source (2.4.19) from kernel.org and placed it in /usr/local (It's where I have all of my software installed.) If necessary, dl the latest stable kernel (2.4.x) and unpack it wherever you'd like, then cd into the dir that was created after you unpacked the tarball.

type 'make menuconfig'

Once the menus are built, go into the menu Network Device Support

Make sure all of the PPP options are selected (either as a module, which sounds like is what you need, or as a built in), especially PPP BSD-Compress compression. Most likely this is not selected. Leave the other options that are already selected alone. These are what are installed.

Once you've selected your options, keep selecting exit until it asks you to save the configuration. This is your last chance to back out of your changes. Save the configuration.

type 'make'

type 'make bzImage'

If you made the PPP items you were missing Modules, type 'make modules', then 'make modules_install'. If you included them in the kernel, ignore these steps.

After all of the make and install are done, locate the bzImage that was created on the step 'make bzImage'. This should be located in /path/to/kernel/arch/i386/boot/bzImage. Copy this image to where your original image is (mine would be /vmlinux)

Now you should be able to just reboot, select the default kernel and hope and pray it boots up. If it doesn't, just power down and boot up into the alternate kernel image.


Hopefully this works for you. Not being an expert and not knowing your system limits my effectiveness, but hopefully this gives you an idea of how to go about getting your setup fixed.


--Jeffwa


----------



## taylor

So I'm finally trying Flipflops' boot disk.


But I had to make a couple changes.. com2 and the answer script.


Anyhow I can get the modem to pick up the replay's call and attempt to start the PPP session but then I get about 10 repititions of the following

Code:


Code:


send [LCP ConfReq id=0x1    ] Timeout 0x80503d4:0x80764c0 in 3 seconds.

Then it finally comes back with

Code:


Code:


LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Obviously I've missed something here.. what is it?


----------



## taylor

Hmm okay I think this is sorta working now.


Looks like the modem didn't like AT&FM0.. odd..


anyhow. The replay goes through the motions of a net connect. It takes about 13 minutes. On initially connecting there's a fair amount of Sending and Receiving happening on the modem (external) and then it just kinda dies. Theres a pulse every once and a while but that's it.


I made some changes on myreplaytv.com but they're not being reflected on my unit.


Also at the end of the 13 or so minutes, after checking for new dialup numbers it says something about difficulties transmitting data, will try again...


In working around and thinking it wasn't working I managed to break it to the point where Replay just sits at Esablishing Connection (or Connection Established). So I reversed that change and we're back to going through the whole process.. but I have no real indication it's working. Does the Replay just scroll through those percentages on it's own based on a timeout?


Also, the configuration in '/etc/ppp/options'... the IP addresses, I had to change mine to an IP on my internet network (I have several static IPs) to get the message about proxy arp to go away. But even before when I had that message the Replay's behaviour was the same.


So I wonder (just so I know I'm on the right track or not). Those IP addresses in 'options'. Should they, or shouldn't they be actual real internet IP's if I have static IP's to give it? Or should it be their own little 2 PC private network? And based on how it's setup, do I put 'proxyarp' in, or leave it out, or put in 'noproxyarp'?


Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## taylor

Oh yeah.. to add...


The Linux Bootdisk laptop is NOT behind a firewall and it does NOT use a proxy to get internet access...hence why I think this proxyarp stuff may not apply to me as it exists on flipflops bootdisk settings.


----------



## taylor

okay.. scratch that (I think)... apparently even though the Replay came back with that "error" about transmitting from the ReplayTV network after "Combining Data", the changes I made online did finally come down.. probably some sort of delay in applying the changes to their main database.


Still.. why does it take 13 minutes?


----------



## Jeffwa

I would venture a guess that it takes 13 minutes because of compression, rather, a lack thereof, being used by the modem.


----------



## taylor

Can anyone get me a crontab (and FTP) that I can load onto FlipFlops rootdisk dist? I've got everything working (I think) but I need to setup crontab to only run the script between 2 and 4am.


I'm hoping I can use the FTP to load FlipFlops disk making package so I can update the files with the necessary changes.


Thanks


----------



## Jeffwa

Add this line to your crontab:


0 2 * * * /path/to/script-to-start 1> /dev/null 2> /dev/null

0 4 * * * /path/to/script-to-stop 1> /dev/null 2> /dev/null


The 1st line will start the script you want at 2am everyday, and the 2nd will stop it at 4am everyday. Is that what you were looking for?


BTW, 1> /dev/null 2> /dev/null are there to stop cron from sending email to the job owner whenever a task is completed. You can remove them if you want these emails.


----------



## taylor

Jeff: Thanks but as near as I can tell crontab does not *exist* on FlipFlops floppy dist.


I've tried typing things like "crontab -e" and looking for a crontab file in all the directories but there's nothing there.


----------



## Jeffwa

Taylor: Sorry about that. Unfortunately, I'm not familiar with FlipFlops floppy distro.


----------



## taylor

Hmm so I don't think it's working now. I have no listings for next Wednesday. So I'd say that means it didnt' download the guide updates.


Any ideas? Why would the Replay go through all the settings (Checking Channels, Guide Info, Additional Info, Check for Hard Disk Updates, Combine Data) just to not actually receive anything.


With that said, yesterday I still was able to get myreplaytv changes I made an hour or two earlier. So it appears part of it works but not the rest.


Thoughts?


How can I confirm what the replay is and isn't receiving?


-Taylor


----------



## richardtallent

"cron" is the tool, "crontab" is the configuration file for it.


You can create the crontab file in vi or through the shell (sh/csh/bash, whatever is running). I don't know but would assume that the floppy distro inclues cron, otherwise you'll have to find or create a binary and add it.


----------



## taylor

cron is not there either.


So yes, I need an executable that works on this dist.


I've emailed FlipFlop about this but no response yet.


----------



## taylor

Looks like it's finally working.


Curious in it's behaviour though since I was getting changes I'd make on MyReplayTV.com but I was not getting any new programming information.


Anyhow after getting fed up I decided to "start from scratch" again and booted up F.F.'s disks.


In the end, all I had to change was the answer script so it would answer without a ring (dry line), put it down to 9600 in options (though I'll try putting it back up and seeing if that had anything to do with it), and changing the 198.x.x.x's to a couple of my static IP's and then use one of my DNS servers.


Yeah I know this is what the documentation said but somewhere along the line I must have made two changes or something that made things go a little further in the beginning (like downloading recording schedules off myreplay).


I think the lines that were killing me were "mru 552" and "asyncmap 0" in options. Of course it was the time I entered these in earlier that I started getting traffic over the modem. 'Course I came to find out tonight the traffic I saw must be bare minimum for the replay to be out there hunting for things and.. I guess never (or rarely) getting a response.


Course with it actually grabbing data online, that kept me working with the lines I added instead of retrying from scratch again.


I knew it was working right away as soon as I hit 7% on the "Getting Channel Guide Information" and the SD, RD lights lit up steady (finally). Then it moved to 8%.. amazing the Replay could sit there for 13-17 minutes and not be receiving anything but still update it's progress meter and all like it was... stupid.


Anyhow.. yey!


Still no Cron but at least now I'm motivated to power a little 486 with a 2GB hard drive or something. Or maybe a $100 laptop.


T'would be nice to get a little document on this whole thing going. Though I'm not necessarily volunteering for the project. :/ But I managed to learn a thing or two as well as determine some things you can and can't change.


Ugh.. need Cron/Crontab runtime for RedHat.


----------



## Jeffwa

One of these days, after Xmas and after I get some of my other computer projects (non-ReplayTV related) finished, I'm going to document my set-up and try and come up with a fairly straight forward guide to running your own Linux gateway for Replay. However, with all the different set-ups and flvors of Linux, I don't know how much help it would be. But I guess it can't hurt.


----------



## taylor

Anyone know if I can use the bootdisks on a laptop with only 4MB ram? What about if I do a linux install? Any installs (known) with the features needed (PPP, IP Masq, etc) that'll run on 4?


----------



## dwil

Arrrgghhhh.


I can't make sense of this silly replay.


I have it set to "not wait for dial tone", but I can't seem to hear it dial either.


I have a splitter and phone on the same line.

No dial tone on the lines (land line free home)


My W2k machine with VMware picks up the phone line, makes alot of noise, then closes. Does it again, and again.


But the replay doesn't make any dialing sounds.


I am using Remmer99's file scheme.



pppscript


ABORT ERROR

"" "AT&F"

"OK" "ATA"

TIMEOUT 45

"CONNECT" ""


/etc/ppp/options


/dev/ttyS1

persist

holdoff 0

connect "/usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/ppp/pppscript"

noauth

crtscts

192.168.1.254:192.168.1.253

dns-addr 68.2.16.30

lock

proxyarp

debug



/usr/sbin/ppp-go


#!/bin/bash

# Don't try to connect if pppd is already runnig

if (ps -el| grep pppd >/dev/null); then

echo "Already running"

exit 0

fi

# start pppd

/usr/sbin/pppd

echo "Started pppd"

exit 1



tail from syslog


Jan 24 21:17:53 linux chat[1756]: abort on (ERROR)

Jan 24 21:17:53 linux chat[1756]: send (AT&F^M)

Jan 24 21:17:53 linux chat[1756]: expect (OK)

Jan 24 21:17:53 linux chat[1756]: AT&F^M^M

Jan 24 21:17:53 linux chat[1756]: OK

Jan 24 21:17:53 linux chat[1756]: -- got it

Jan 24 21:17:53 linux chat[1756]: send (ATA^M)

Jan 24 21:17:53 linux chat[1756]: timeout set to 45 seconds

Jan 24 21:17:53 linux chat[1756]: expect (CONNECT)

Jan 24 21:17:53 linux chat[1756]: ^M

Jan 24 21:18:38 linux chat[1756]: alarm

Jan 24 21:18:38 linux chat[1756]: Failed

Jan 24 21:18:38 linux pppd[1747]: Connect script failed

Jan 24 21:18:40 linux chat[1761]: abort on (ERROR)

Jan 24 21:18:40 linux chat[1761]: send (AT&F^M)

Jan 24 21:18:41 linux chat[1761]: expect (OK)

Jan 24 21:18:41 linux chat[1761]: AT&F^M^M

Jan 24 21:18:41 linux chat[1761]: OK

Jan 24 21:18:41 linux chat[1761]: -- got it

Jan 24 21:18:41 linux chat[1761]: send (ATA^M)

Jan 24 21:18:41 linux chat[1761]: timeout set to 45 seconds

Jan 24 21:18:41 linux chat[1761]: expect (CONNECT)

Jan 24 21:18:41 linux chat[1761]: ^M

Jan 24 21:19:26 linux chat[1761]: alarm

Jan 24 21:19:26 linux chat[1761]: Failed

Jan 24 21:19:26 linux pppd[1747]: Connect script failed


----------



## Remmer99

At the risk (albeit a small one) of ruining my perfect record of not being able to help anyone get this working, I'll jump in.


When you force a net connect, do you get the "Dialing..." message on the TV from Replay?


After you see the Dialing message, wait a few seconds, then run ppp-go


What I'm seeing in your log right now is that the modem just isn't connecting. You might need to change your modem init string in pppscript, maybe try a few different inits.


- Another Glenn


----------



## dwil

Glenn it appears that the Replay is not dialing. I am seeing the "initializing modem" and "dialing"


I don't get a connecting though.


I pick up the phone and can't hear dialing.


I have my crontab going every minute.


Turned on the modem speaker and I hear it pickup every minute.


I went as far as to reset the replay in 777 Zones. Fearing the modem was hosed up.


After I get this working, I am on to a new project, the 2nd replay.

I wonder what happens when you have two replay's on the same phone line with no dial tone.


----------



## Remmer99

I never see a "Connecting" message until the modem and Replay start to synch up. Until you get this working, I would suggest a more 'manual' approach - maybe try stopping the cron job and just run ppp-go yourself when you try to connect. Maybe also lower the timeout from 45 seconds to 20 seconds so you don't have to wait as long for it to fail...


First, easy stuff. Make sure the phone cord is connected between the Replay and the Line jack on the modem (not the Phone jack). With the modem speaker enabled, start the Replay manual dial. Before the 5 second countdown finishes, run ppp-go. I've found doing this will often let you hear (through the modem speaker) the Replay unit dialing . It will also likely not connect properly.


Assuming it doesn't connect, once the script errors out, try starting the Replay dial, when you see the "Dialing..." message, wait a couple seconds, then run ppp-go. This is supposed to work...


If the logs look any different, post the relevant stuff and we'll go from there.


-- Glenn


----------



## mreavey

I'm sure this question has already been answered somewhere in the forum, but why can't you just use a dual homed 2K box w/ ICS and a hub with dail-on-demand configured for your ISP, and use the Replay ether port? Is it a bandwidth issue on the replay?


Sorry for the question, but I appreciate any answers.


----------



## Scyber

not all replays have an ethernet port. The old replays only had a modem.


----------



## dwil

Old ReplayTV/Showstopper unit.


No ethernet.


Glenn, currently I have the ppp-go - going every minute. While it picks up, and starts it's annoying noises, I should hear when the Replay picks up and dials. I don't hear anything but the Linux modem trying to handshake.


ppp-go isn't the problem as far as I can tell. it starts just like it is supposed to.


the replay say's "dialing" but I never "hear" it.

Make any sense, kind of like the "wait for dial tone" never took.


----------



## sirfergy

Has anyone figured out how to get updates via the serial port?


----------



## LightBulb

^^^ Bump this last question.


----------



## BaysideBas

Will never happen.


----------



## madcow223

I've finally gotten around to trying this out on my showstoppers.

I'm going the cheap route - no ring simulator, just a cron job that picks up every so often.


1)I've noticed the setup only works if the replay has already "dialed" and is awaiting to negotiate the connection. That is, i do a 243-zones, force net connect, wait 5 seconds, then go over to my linux box and run pppd.


If I try to do the opposite, pppd first and linux modem off hook and trying to negotiate, and then forcing a net connect on the replay, nothing will happen.


2) After "ATA" is issued, modem will sit around for ~60 seconds til it quits if there is no connection. In my logs, the cron job would start at 3:01:01 and end at 3:02:02 (or something like that). The next cron job wouldn't start til 3:03:01. Basically I missed the whole 3:02 minute. So even if I got issue #1 worked out, I'd miss the replay "call" half the time.


3) Even though a timeout of 60 seconds is set in the ppp answer script, it's usually the modem that quits before the pppd timeout alarm goes off. I found my modem's AT command reference, and register S7 controls how long the modem waits for carrier after going off hook. So adding S7=255 to my modem init string and then changing the pppd timeout to 260 should lessen the workload on any relays/other parts responsible for going off-hook. (Somewhere earlier in this thread there was concern over the modem trying to go off-hook every minute)


Still, I'm happy I've made it this far. If I can get issue #1 worked out, the whole process would be automatic and smooth.


----------



## Amazingly Smooth

I don't know, but it may be that the RTV only dials out at the beginning of the minute. If so you should start your script at hh:mm:30 or hh:mm:45. Just a thought...


Cheers


----------



## musicman125

I have a cable modem using windows 2000 networked with 2 other computers in my house. I also have a total of 3 hs-2000 replay showstoppers that I want to connect via my computer and not the phone line. What would be the easiest product to purchase for this setup?







Thanks,


----------



## wwiens

I used to use Windows 2000 Advanced Server to connect my ShowStopper in conjuction with a QuikLink line simulator. This worked great til the system crashed and I had to rebuild.


Long story short - managed to get this working using Windows 2000 Server (plain - not advanced). It turns out to actually be quite easy.


Just run through the Routing and Remote Access wizard, and select the Remote Access option - be sure to choose Advanced setup on one of the following screens - all other defaults are fine.


Once done - open up the admin console, right click the server and choose properties. Click the security tab, then the Authentication Methods button. On this tab - uncheck every option, except for "Allow remote system to connect without authentication". My Replay now connects fine using this setup. Have W2K Server with SP4.


Hope this helps some of the others who still have older units!


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by musicman125_
*I have a cable modem using windows 2000 networked with 2 other computers in my house. I also have a total of 3 hs-2000 replay showstoppers that I want to connect via my computer and not the phone line. What would be the easiest product to purchase for this setup?
*
Sorry, I didn't see this until this thread was bumped today. If you have an old modem and PC you can spare (doesn't have to be powerful at all), then the easiest and cheapest solution is to download Freesco (free) and follow my step-by-step instructions on setting it up to do what you want. These instructions can be found and are discussed here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=316674 


and here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=280744 


Good luck!


----------



## musicman125

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*Sorry, I didn't see this until this thread was bumped today. If you have an old modem and PC you can spare (doesn't have to be powerful at all), then the easiest and cheapest solution is to download Freesco (free) and follow my step-by-step instructions on setting it up to do what you want. These instructions can be found and are discussed here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=316674 


and here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=280744 


Good luck!*
Will this work with one computer for all 3 replays or do I have to set this up with 3 old computers?


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by musicman125_
*Will this work with one computer for all 3 replays or do I have to set this up with 3 old computers?*
It should work with all 3 provided that they are all somehow connected to the modem in the computer via a phone cord, whether by daisy-chaining phone cords from one ReplayTV to the next or by utilizing a 3-way phone splitter/combiner. The problem you may run into then is having more than one unit try to dial in at the same time. However, hopefully that wouldn't occur often enough to be much of a problem.


----------

